# How can I lose the fat off my butt?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How can I lose the fat off my butt? I was wondering what kind of exercise I can do to get rid of the fat right above my butt (Between butt and hips). Nothing I do seems to help. Can you please help me? Answer:No exercise will burn fat off one particular area of the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

